# New from Virginia USA



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Hello there, Im Chelsea.

About 5 years ago, me and my friend got 2 mice. One was a female fancy mouse that we named Bert and the other was a white, red eyed male feeder mouse that we rescued from petco. His name was Quinn. They ended up having 17 pups. My friend had owned mice in the past so she showed me how to handle and care for them. They are all gone now- The last one to pass away was one of their sons that I kept named Shayne. He died 6 months ago from cancer right after his dad died- also from cancer. It was heartbreaking to say the least. So, of course, a few months after that I went to petsmart and saw 2 mice that caught my eye. Two male blue fox fancy mice. They were twins, and the cutest little things I had ever seen. I was only going to take one home, but the sales people there convinced me to take both because they never left each others side. So I took them both home and named one Kurtis and one Ferris (the names were based off of two anime characters that me and my friend hand come up with.. they were twin brothers. So I thought it was fitting since the mice displayed the same personalities that our characters did. Kurtis was shy and a bit fearful and Ferris was outgoing and loving) After about a week- I noticed both of them were becoming quite ill. They had a cold that was obviously from the pet store. I have had this happen before. Sadly, after only a few days, Ferris suddenly passed away. Im still very upset about it, but Im glad Kurtis pulled through. Hes healthy and all grown up now.. and of course, extremely spoiled. Im not a breeder but I may think about it in the future because hes just such a beautiful mouse. I would be more than willing to stud him out to someone who lives in my area. But right now Im not really able to dedicate my time into a litter.

Thanks for reading my story- I will be posting pictures of my Kurtis soon 
Feel free to post comments, questions, ect. Im very excited to join this site


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad to see more people in Virginia! ^__^

Fuzzymom, is another person on this forum from Virginia.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I saw that but they breed feeders.. Although maybe they wont mind giving up a few ;3

Theres like nobody from VA on here  It makes me sad cuz I see so many mice that I want! X3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & welcome to the forum!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Thanks  Everyone seems really nice here ^_^


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! What part of NOVA are you from? I used to live in DC.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Loudon county- I live in Ashburn :3
Do you visit here often?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Woo woo!

Sometimes I come through the area, but only about twice a year (usually in May and September).


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Oh good. Do you know any breeders around here? Im having a rly tough time finding any at all


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes! Verminarium is near there if I remember right. Her mice are a mixture of pet and show type but they are all very healthy and she is one of the nicest, most laid-back mouse people I've ever met and she takes stellar care of all her mice. Her website is here: http://www.verminarium.com/ Tell her I sent you. 

Also there are a couple pet keepers in the NOVA/DC area. There are quite a few of us (whether pet people or breeders) in the mid-South but we're still pretty spread out (KY, TN, VA, NC, northern GA...)...the ECMA is looking toward having a Southern show in the next year.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yes indeed, I already found her and emailed her tonight ;3 her mice are amazing! Ill tell her Ive talked to you once she responds 

Oh yea? That should be exciting! Althought idk if Ill be ready yet. But Im so excited for this now, Ive already warned my bf that Im doing it. Hes such a good guy- I know even if the house smells of mice 24/7 he wont mind. I think hes excited for the showing part of it though :] however, I do need help with the genetics part.. Im very bad at that. I guess I should purchase a few books


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Verminarium wrote a book an intro-to-genetics couple years ago actually.

I prefer online sources, particularly online communities because they're more "fluid" than books. Finnmouse http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/intro.html is probably one of the best mouse genetics sites out there. Plus, I will help with any genetics questions I can. I've been breeding for 10 years, the last few for show and I was taught genetics by one of the best teachers (Debbie White, who bred mice for around 30 years herself).

P.S. I've PMed you.


----------

